# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  Ik val af-hoe komt dit?

## VVJ

ik ben op dit moment 20. net geen 1m 80 groot. 

Tot dat ik 19 was deed ik aan veel sport. er is zelfs een tijd geweest dat ik 6 dagen op 7 met sport bezich was, ik trainde gemiddeld 1u30 per dag.
mijn eetgewoonte waren regelmatig. ik ontbijte nooit, smiddags een beetje(meestal boterhammen). s'avons een warme maaltijd met vlees, een kleinbeetje groente, enzo. tussendoor snoepte ik zeer weinig en at ik veel fruit, redelijk wat vetigge dingen zoals friet maar binnen beperkingen. in mijn laatse jaren voor mijn 19de woog ik gemiddelde 68 kilo met als maximum 73kg. ik was slank gebouwd en tergelijk redlijk gespierd. 

nu ben ik 20 bijna 21 ik ben gestopt met sport en school en ben gaan werken. en wilde eigelijk sport en werk niet combineren. wegens vrijetijd. nu eet ik zeer onregelmatig. ik eet s'morgen nog steeds niet ik krijg er dan niks door. door de week als ik ga werken eet ik smiddags een paar boterhammen. maximum 5stuks. sweekends eet ik smiddags ook niet en drink ik gemiddeld een kleine liter water of frisdrank. s'avonds krijg ik pas honger en dorst. van de warme maaltijd eet ik weing een zowat geen verse groente aardappelen, en slechts een klein beetje vlees. daarna begin ik te snoepen en te eten. chocolade, chips, koekjes, soep, fishsticks, loempia, tussen 2 & 3 liter frisdrank. en nog veel meer. ik eet wel nog veel fruit. maar eet bijna dagelijks vettige dingen. friet, worsten broodjes, loempia, curryworst, mcdonals, pizza hotdogs en andere.

voor het kort te zeggen. ik eet nu dus alleen eigelijk wanneer ik goesting in heb op willekeurige tijdstippen en willekeurige dingen. Snoep, fruit, en dingen met veel vetten in. vanaf de late namiddag. met amper verse groente. en veel frisdrank. toch weeg ik maar tussen de 60 en 62kg. mijn lichaamsbouw is nog slannker als te voren en minder gespierd. ik vind het vreemd dat ik niet zwaarder word aangezien ik ouder word en meer snoep, frisdrank, en vettig eet. en aangezien ik s'avonds eet zou ik minder vetten en suikers verbranden want snachts gebruik je geen inergie of toch minder. nu weeg ik telicht? ik ben 20, 1m79 en gemiddeld 61kg?

----------


## snipper

Hoi,

Als je heel onregelmatig en ongezond eet, kan het 2 kanten op. Of je wordt zwaarder, of je valt af. Bij jou is het dus het laatste.
Dat is natuurlijk niet zo gezond. Ook is het zo dat, ongeacht je gewicht, je van binnen wel vet wordt. Je aders ed bedoel ik dan. Je cholesterol en bloeddruk zullen er ook niet beter van worden. 
De enige oplossing is toch regelmatig en gezond eten!

----------


## Agnes574

Idd,probeer 3 maal daags evenwichtig en gezond te eten en daartussendoor neem je gewoon meer tussendoortjes dan iemand die wil lijnen??

Sterkte en succes!
Agnes

----------


## Keano

Probeer niet zo veel te snoepen! en tussen door te eten.....

Je moet idd regelmatig gaan eten sochtends goed ontbijten.

probeer bij elke maaltijd veel te eten. 3 keer of 4 keer per dag eten is genoeg.

Door al dat gesnoep en tussendoortjes versnelt je spijsvertiring  :Wink:  
dus als gevolg dat je afvalt

----------


## Agnes574

Merci voor de goede tip Keano!!!

Weer wat bijgeleerd!
Ik dacht juist dat je véél tussendoortjes mocht als je wil aankomen...niet dus;gewoon 3 of 4 keer per dag goed en flink veel eten.. :Wink:

----------


## Bodymaster

Probeer ook eiwitrijke maaltijden te nemen zoals vlees en vis.
Ook zuivel producten, in jou geval is een drinkontbijt misschien goed, zijn prima eiwitbronnen.

Eiwitten zijn belangrijk om je spieren te onderhouden en op te bouwen.
Misschien heb je wel een eiwit te kort waardoor je spiermassa verliest en afvalt.

Probeer ook te minderen met frisdranken, erg slecht, ook voor je gebit.

Succes!  :Smile:

----------


## Wendy

Hallo VVJ, Ik las dat je 's ochtends moeite hebt met eten. Daar heb ik ook last van. Toen ik nog geen kinderen had, kreeg ik wel fruit naar binnen. Nu ik kinderen heb, eet ik met hen fruit op een ander tijdstip. Nu heb ik van een vriendin geleerd dat je eerst het beste water kan gaan drinken. Dan maak je de boel van binnen lekker schoon. En dat niet alleen. Je krijgt er ook honger van. Misschien ook een tip voor jou?

Groetjes, Wendy

----------


## Agnes574

Goeie tip!!
Glas lauw water op je nuchtere maag schijnt wonderen te doen!!

----------


## Starbuckscoffee

miss omdat je ervoor zo gespierd was
want spieren wegen meer dan vet..

----------

